# Miley Cyrus - rides in the Passenger Seat of a red Tesla Roadster as part of a Photoshoot in LA - 09.06.2010 (x60)



## Mandalorianer (11 Juni 2010)

THX to Everly
THX to Preppie​


----------



## aloistsche (12 Juni 2010)

nett


----------



## IcyCold (12 Juni 2010)

*Danke Dir für die Süße Miley!!!!*


----------



## Xchrisi (12 Juni 2010)

sie ist einfach nur wow danke


----------



## Punisher (12 Juni 2010)

Das Auto oder Miley? Schwere Entscheidung


----------



## jcfnb (14 Juni 2010)

danke für Miley


----------



## sway2003 (14 Juni 2010)

Nettes shooting...danke !


----------



## stuar (14 Juni 2010)

She looks great!


----------



## canil (15 Juni 2010)

Danke für die schönen Bilder. :thumbup:


----------



## ninuka (16 Juni 2010)

danke. ist das die Fotostrecke mit dem (in diesem Fall ohne) Skandalfoto


----------



## casi29 (19 Juni 2010)

danke für den rest der fotos


----------



## harrietwatts (22 Sep. 2013)

love her dress!


----------

